# partition resizing (Reriser/NTFS)

## dredd

Hi

I have a dualboot system on my notebook with the following partition table:

```

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *      2788      5168  18000360    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2   *         1         9     68008+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            10        76    506520   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda4            77      2787  20495160    5  Extended

/dev/hda5            77       917   6357928+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6           918      2787  14137168+  83  Linux

```

I now would like to resize my linux home partiton (hda6), I want to make it smaller, so I can create another windows partition.

My question is, can I use Acronis Partition Expert (Windows programm) or Partition Expert to do this? Acronis at least shows me all partitions, even it knows which of them are Reiser.

I also have a little server here, I could make a full backup of my System too (even though I don't know which way would be easiest to do so).

Hope anybody has made some experience, maybe with acronis?

thanks

phil

[/code]

----------

## Helena

 *dredd wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I have a dualboot system on my notebook with the following partition table:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Phil:

I have been using Powerquest's ParttitonMagic (PM) for several years to my great satisfaction, including  managing dual-boot disks. However, I must add that I recently ran into trouble with one of my own dual-boot configs. PM was unable to complete the resize of an NTFS partition, and I had to repair it with chkdsk. This happened repeatedly. On one occasion the drive had even disappeared from "My Computer", however this was easily repaired from within Windows.

Alhough I would have recommended PM without comment a while ago, I must now add some cautiousness to that. Also, PM doesn't support ReiserFS. I have no experience with other tools.

----------

## Earthwings

qtparted is another possibility that works with Gentoo (emerge qtparted). But the Acronis one should be fine, too.

Btw, you should run cfdisk and remove the bootable flag from /dev/hda2. There can only be one partition marked bootable per disk.

Backups are a good idea. There are some threads about it here in the forums.

----------

